# Experience with Capriole Farm



## DCPattonDog (Feb 25, 2020)

Has anyone here had recent experience with Capriole Farm out of Pennsylvania?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never heard of them. Are you looking for show lines? 
Here is a previous thread about them.








Capriole Farms


Can anyone provide info on Capriole Farms GSDs in Warfordsburg, PA run by Mrs. Brenda Hendershot? Thanks.




www.germanshepherds.com





You might also look at Beth Dillenbeck in Clarks Summit.





Hollow Hills / vom hohlen Huegel Shepherds







www.facebook.com




I do know her and her dogs.


----------



## DCPattonDog (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks! I'll check out Clarks Summit as well. I was hoping to get more recent feedback about Capriole Farm since it's been awhile since that was posted. 



Jax08 said:


> I've never heard of them. Are you looking for show lines?
> Here is a previous thread about them.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry. I don't remember any recent threads about them and just found that one in a google search. But I don't follow show lines. Are you looking for a competition dog? Show dog? or family pet?


----------



## DCPattonDog (Feb 25, 2020)

We're looking for a family pet. We currently have a 6 yr old American show shepherd from TrippHill out of Austin (attaching an image here because we're so proud of him!). We've had experience with both show lines and working lines and love them both. Primarily, we're interested in finding a breeder with a good track record of long term dog health and good temperament, preferably within a 3ish hour drive of DC.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll be going to Hollow Hills for a GSD girl at some point... I like their dogs a lot. Nice balance. Reputable breeder.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Muskeg said:


> I'll be going to Hollow Hills for a GSD girl at some point... I like their dogs a lot. Nice balance. Reputable breeder.


I love River. But I named her so I might be biased. Not sure when Beth might breed her.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

DCPattonDog said:


> Has anyone here had recent experience with Capriole Farm out of Pennsylvania?


I spoke with them quite a lot; she was friendly enough, but I'm not sure why their pups start at 4000 dollars? And retired five or six year old breeding dogs starting at 2000? There are good breeders in the area (Lindel Shepherds, Hollow Hills, just to name two) with more feedback, faster response, and better pricing. I talked with them at length about several dogs, and in the end I simply decided they were asking too much and a lot of their answers were kinda odd. 

I spoke to several people who reviewed them and had their dogs and they all had glowing things to say. I didn't see any major red flags but I also didn't go out and visit them.

No personal issues with them, it just wasn't a good fit for me, something just didn't line up and I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Basically in my search of the eastern PA area I narrowed it down to "if you want American showline, go Lindel. If you want German showline, go Hollow Hills."

I know Lindel has two litters now but they're both spoken for entirely I believe.

Last I checked Hollow Hills had two litters with one spoken for entirely and one that had a few reservations left.

Both were comparable prices roughly, had lots of positive feedback, certs, etc.

I'm not saying these are the only two good ones in the area by any means. I'm just saying check them both out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know Beth at Hollow Hills personally. Highly recommend her. She also has American lines. Always good to contact her. She may have older pups that aren't advertised.


----------



## DCPattonDog (Feb 25, 2020)

firefighterw said:


> Basically in my search of the eastern PA area I narrowed it down to "if you want American showline, go Lindel. If you want German showline, go Hollow Hills."
> 
> I know Lindel has two litters now but they're both spoken for entirely I believe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the advice! I'll check them out


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

DCPattonDog said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I'll check them out



You got it!


----------



## Debra Apedo (Aug 19, 2019)

DCPattonDog said:


> Has anyone here had recent experience with Capriole Farm out of Pennsylvania?
> 
> I know Brenda personally and she guarantees the hips and elbows of her dogs for two years—you can read the conditions. When my female developed hip dysplasia she offered me a new puppy in my choice of litter. Her runs are clean and her dogs have nice, balanced temperaments. They are WGSL dogs.
> She has also welcomes any questions I had about training, offered sound advice on vaccines. She’s worth the money.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

I have been by there several times now. I cannot under any circumstances recommend a dog from them. PM me if you’d like to know more.


----------



## just4mom (May 4, 2021)

DCPattonDog said:


> Has anyone here had recent experience with Capriole Farm out of Pennsylvania?


Just got a female pup. She is beautiful but had an issue and got no reply. So much for being family. I’ll go elsewhere next time. For 4000 dollars a reply would be nice.


----------



## Caulfield897 (Jun 13, 2021)

just4mom said:


> Just got a female pup. She is beautiful but had an issue and got no reply. So much for being family. I’ll go elsewhere next time. For 4000 dollars a reply would be nice.


What was the issue


----------



## just4mom (May 4, 2021)

The pup has a recessed vulva which has caused multiple bladder infections. My vet and a specialist said there is no way they didn’t know and that their vet definitely knew. I should have been informed up front so I could decide what to do. I wasn’t. I asked for advice. They never replied. Very dissatisfied after paying 4000 dollars for a pup and being told oh just email us with any questions. We are already above 2000 treating her. Sad.


----------



## Danielle725 (Jun 26, 2021)

firefighterw said:


> I have been by there several times now. I cannot under any circumstances recommend a dog from them. PM me if you’d like to know more.


Can you tell me why please? Thank you


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Danielle725 said:


> Can you tell me why please? Thank you


Private message firefighterw if you want details.


----------

